# Staggered wheels on awd



## MKIII16v (Sep 17, 2003)

Just bought a all road and was wandering if it would hurt it to run a staggered set up on it


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

It's ok to do, just run tires with the same rolling diameter.


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

Bingo...staggered wheels with same overall diameter of tires is fine, but different overall diameter tires will break differentials on all wheel/4wd vehicles.:beer:


----------

